# Laptop under 60k



## pranav11.tiwari (Feb 22, 2014)

I am considering to buy Lenovo Ideapad Z510(i7 varient) (*www.thedostore.com/laptops/ideapad-laptops/z510-with-hybrid-drive-back-lit-keyboard.html)
Will it be a wise choice to buy this laptop?
I am on a tight budget of 60k(not even 1 rupee more)...I am a computer engineering student & i'll use my laptop for gaming too..
Please do reply
Thanx in advance


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 23, 2014)

pranav11.tiwari said:


> I am considering to buy Lenovo Ideapad Z510(i7 varient) (Z510 (with hybrid drive & back lit keyboard) - Ideapad - Laptops | Lenovo India | The DO Store)
> Will it be a wise choice to buy this laptop?
> I am on a tight budget of 60k(not even 1 rupee more)...I am a computer engineering student & i'll use my laptop for gaming too..
> Please do reply
> Thanx in advance




Read this and you will get to know what you should buy(Especially the Benchmarks section)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/181484-dell-inspiron-15r-5537-review-benchmarks.html


Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## seamon (Feb 23, 2014)

Please fill Questionnaire for laptop/notebook purchase.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Feb 23, 2014)

Try getting this one: Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.62792 Price in India - Buy Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Silver Online - Samsung: Flipkart.com

Don't go by Flipkart pricing, it can be lesser in some other stores. Not only does this laptop have one of the best rated mobile processors available (3630QM), but it also has a Blue Ray Drive which is very rare. Its a gaming laptop.

A bit of a problem for gaming is small directional keys, but anyways mostly we use WASD in today's games, so not a big deal.


Just remember that while its processor is 3rd gen, it might be cheaper, but the Intel Graphics (graphics for older games, & graphics when power cord is not plugged in) is not that advanced compared to newer "4xxx" series i7 processors...
Nevertheless this is a good processor and has better overall performance than some Mobile Haswells too.

Correct me if I'm wrong....


----------



## seamon (Feb 23, 2014)

Samarth 619 said:


> Try getting this one: Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.62792 Price in India - Buy Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Silver Online - Samsung: Flipkart.com
> 
> Don't go by Flipkart pricing, it can be lesser in some other stores. Not only does this laptop have one of the best rated mobile processors available (3630QM), but it also has a Blue Ray Drive which is very rare. Its a gaming laptop.
> 
> ...


OK that last post raised a lot of eyebrows on my part.

That's not a gaming laptop.
A gaming laptop is one which can run all current at games at detail settings very high to ultra. That one will struggle at mid(le Crysis 3 + COH 2).
You don't need a BluRay drive for gaming. It doesn't have a FHD panel so a BluRay drive is essentially wasted.
That laptop has a dedicated graphics card so the quality of Intel Integrated graphics is not important.

If you wanna play games in a laptop go by the dedicated video card it has. Dell Inspiron 15 has a better one(AMD 8850M).

Most importantly, that freakin thing has been freakin discontinued. It's current alternative has a core i5 proccy.

#GetYoFactsRightBeforePosting.

- - - Updated - - -

Also when playing games on battery, the dedicated card still works, if it is set in power management, but with lower frequency.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> OK that last post raised a lot of eyebrows on my part.
> 
> That's not a gaming laptop.
> A gaming laptop is one which can run all current at games at detail settings very high to ultra. That one will struggle at mid(le Crysis 3 + COH 2).
> ...



Also avoid Samsung laptops they have a whole load of issues such as overheating etc and the case isn't good at all
I bought a dell inspiron 7520 and sold my Samsung for the same reason plus ,Samsung even had the weird bios brick issue and the service centre was terrible and refused to help 
Get the 7537 or the Lenovo z510 they are the best laptops in that budget and don't worry abt performance etc they both perform similarly and get the feel of the laptops at any showroom before purchasing
Hope I helped 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] not necessarily actually I use leshcats 13.1 v2 and it is the best driver for my 7520 at the moment 
It has this option called power play which wasn't giving control to switching GPUs in the oem drivers 
In leshcats driver however the switching was totally in my control and I can play gta 4 on high at 30+ fps and crisis also at high


----------



## seamon (Feb 23, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> Also avoid Samsung laptops they have a whole load of issues such as overheating etc and the case isn't good at all
> I bought a dell inspiron 7520 and sold my Samsung for the same reason plus ,Samsung even had the weird bios brick issue and the service centre was terrible and refused to help
> Get the 7537 or the Lenovo z510 they are the best laptops in that budget and don't worry abt performance etc they both perform similarly and get the feel of the laptops at any showroom before purchasing
> Hope I helped
> ...



yep I was talking about powerplay. It allows gameplay and other things using the dedicated card when on battery.
and about those benchmarks:-

IMPOSSIBRU!!

AMD Radeon 7730 can't possibly run Crysis 3 on high. It can't even give a 30 FPS in Mass Effect 3 in Ultra. GTA IV is an extremely poorly optimized game and one can't predict on which computer it'll run good.

Inspiron 15 7537 and Lenovo Z510 are two completely different laptops. Gaming on Dell one is better owing to it's powerful GPU whereas multi-tasking on Lenovo one is better owing to it's powerful CPU.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 23, 2014)

Samsung laptops had overheating issues but it's completely resolved in the newer models. 


Dell's i7 ulv may bottleneck its GPU, it gives inconsistent performance. Also all games are optimised for NVIDIA cards. 
My vote goes for Z500,also because of its anti glare display


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 23, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Samsung laptops had overheating issues but it's completely resolved in the newer models.
> 
> 
> Dell's i7 ulv may bottleneck its GPU, it gives inconsistent performance. Also all games are optimised for NVIDIA cards.
> My vote goes for Z500,also because of its anti glare display



Dell's laptop with a "weak" ULV CPU also beats the crap out of Z510(4700mq/740m) and Hp envy 15(4200m/740m) in every synthetic/gaming benchmark known to man(except the CPU one's which is understandable), so if the OP wants to buy an inferior laptop...please go ahead.

Also I do expect a reasonable level of research from people before they make such declarative statements.

Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## Samarth 619 (Feb 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> OK that last post raised a lot of eyebrows on my part.
> 
> That's not a gaming laptop.
> A gaming laptop is one which can run all current at games at detail settings very high to ultra. That one will struggle at mid(le Crysis 3 + COH 2).
> ...


A friend of mine sourced this very laptop about 2 months ago. From where, I'll have to check. He lives in Mumbai so I'll have to check its performance personally. Now, I don't own a shop so I have no idea if its in market or not.

BD Drive is not just for movies. Its the future man. And what about HDMI? I use it regularly to watch movies with family. I too have a 1366x768 display in my laptop.

And secondly, the original poster posted "I am a computer engineering student & i'll use my laptop for gaming *too*..".
Gaming appears to be secondary here, and computer engineering primary. It seems processing power matters more here. Like for programming, etc.
Not everyone plays games at highest settings on a laptop, as no laptop matches a similarly priced desktop, you know that. Compare a 50k desktop to a 50k laptop and see which is faster...


The rest of your info may be right. Thanks for correcting me, but correcting new members in your job, isn't it, Senior member?
#IfIPostEverythingCorrectYouWillBecomeIdle&Useless
Sorry buddy.


----------



## seamon (Feb 23, 2014)

Samarth 619 said:


> A friend of mine sourced this very laptop about 2 months ago. From where, I'll have to check. He lives in Mumbai so I'll have to check its performance personally. Now, I don't own a shop so I have no idea if its in market or not.
> 
> BD Drive is not just for movies. Its the future man. And what about HDMI? I use it regularly to watch movies with family. I too have a 1366x768 display in my laptop.
> 
> ...



Even if you don't own a shop you could have at least checked your link to see if it is available or not.

the new model is:-
Samsung NP550P5C-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.56490 Price in India - Buy Samsung NP550P5C-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Silver Online - Samsung: Flipkart.com

The blue ray drive is not worth sacrificing a good GPU+good CPU which is better for "the future". The OP has not even mentioned that he is gonna use it for watching movies that's why one should fill the Questionnaire. Maybe the OP doesn't even own a FHD panel TV so a BD drive is essentially wasted.

A laptop gives 40-50% performance of a similarly priced desktop, but with it comes massive portability. And why are you considering core i7 4500U in a Dell Inspiron 15 a super underdog? It packs quite a punch and is more than enough for all programming needs. Gaming Performance is where it matters which is one of the 2 tasks the OP mentioned and the GPU of the Dell Inspiron 15 can is a quite capable one. Besides the Samsung one is inferior to Dell one in all aspects(even processor) save for the HD+(not FHD) panel and the "useful" BD drive.

Next time please cross check your information before posting.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 23, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Dell's laptop with a "weak" ULV CPU also beats the crap out of Z510(4700mq/740m) and Hp envy 15(4200m/740m) in every synthetic/gaming benchmark known to man(except the CPU one's which is understandable), so if the OP wants to buy an inferior laptop...please go ahead.
> 
> Also I do expect a reasonable level of research from people before they make such declarative statements.
> 
> ...





seamon said:


> Even if you don't own a shop you could have at least checked your link to see if it is available or not.
> 
> the new model is:-
> Samsung NP550P5C-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.56490 Price in India - Buy Samsung NP550P5C-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Silver Online - Samsung: Flipkart.com
> ...



That Samsung one surely is better than Dell...........
GT650M beats 8850M (check notebookcheck)
It also has Anti glare display with better resolution & also JBL 2.1 system(which is pretty good)

i5 3230M is better than i7 4500U (both are dual cores), in terms of performance (only by a bit though)
Still overall, S06 is better

But many people think Samsung as they think about Micromax is mobiles......... I would like to say that its not the case. You don't have ADP & onsite warranty as Dell & Lenovo, but service isn't pathetic. Its good enough. Only complaint is that they take a bit long for servicing(It took about 3 weeks to replace my friend's faulty RAM)

*Really check that guide, will you guys !!!*


----------



## seamon (Feb 24, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> That Samsung one surely is better than Dell...........
> GT650M beats 8850M (check notebookcheck)
> It also has Anti glare display with better resolution & also JBL 2.1 system(which is pretty good)
> 
> ...



Not everyone likes anti-glare matte display. It's a matter of personal opinion. IMO Glossy screen are much better indoors. Besides OP hasn't mentioned if he wants matte or glossy. Another reason why one should fill the freakin damn Questionnaire. 
Speakers......point noted.

The Dell Inspiron 15 defeats a laptop with GT 650M with a quad core i7 single handedly, as experimented in this thread by me and Abhijeet. As an owner of both 8850M and GT 650M laptops I can confirm that gaming is 10-15% better(think BF 4, Last Light) on AMD 8850M. Overclocking you say? You don't wanna restart Samsung heating issues do you?
i5 3230M is 0.02%(quoted from CPU benchmark website) better in performance but overall the core i7 4500U is much better as it consumes less than half TDP of the core i5 one(35w vs 15w).

With Dell comes it's Legendary ADP and After Sales Service. I still think Dell Inspiron 15 is better. With this I rest my case.


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> Not everyone likes anti-glare matte display. It's a matter of personal opinion. IMO Glossy screen are much better indoors. Besides OP hasn't mentioned if he wants matte or glossy. Another reason why one should fill the freakin damn Questionnaire.
> Speakers......point noted.
> 
> The Dell Inspiron 15 defeats a laptop with GT 650M with a quad core i7 single handedly, as experimented in this thread by me and Abhijeet. As an owner of both 8850M and GT 650M laptops I can confirm that gaming is 10-15% better(think BF 4, Last Light) on AMD 8850M. Overclocking you say? You don't wanna restart Samsung heating issues do you?
> ...



Also, the GT650M inside the samsung laptop is the gddr3 version and not the gddr5 version found in an earlier version of Y500, so its gaming performance will be much worse than the 8850M because of the poor memory bandwidth.(28 gbps compared to 64 gbps of the 8850m)


----------



## seamon (Feb 24, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Also, the GT650M inside the samsung laptop is the gddr3 version and not the gddr5 version found in an earlier version of Y500, so its gaming performance will be much worse than the 8850M because of the poor memory bandwidth.(28 gbps compared to 64 gbps of the 8850m)



Don't forget battery life. Dell one has double to triple(?) battery life of the samsung one.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> Don't forget battery life. Dell one has double to triple(?) battery life of the samsung one.



I don't think it would be even double....... Samsung gives 4 hours in normal usage i.e browsing web, editing docs @ less than 50% screen brightness.

Glossy screen has better colour reproduction than matte one but during day time even at indoor, i find my screen very reflective even with window placed behind my laptop's screen (2m away). My friend uses his Samsung laptop at 30% brightness with light directly falling on his laptop's screen. At that time i wish my Y500 had anti glare display


----------



## seamon (Feb 24, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> I don't think it would be even double....... Samsung gives 4 hours in normal usage i.e browsing web, editing docs @ less than 50% screen brightness.
> 
> Glossy screen has better colour reproduction than matte one but during day time even at indoor, i find my screen very reflective even with window placed behind my laptop's screen (2m away). My friend uses his Samsung laptop at 30% brightness with light directly falling on his laptop's screen. At that time i wish my Y500 had anti glare display



My old laptop has anti-glare matte display but I like the glossy one better.

- - - Updated - - -

Dell gives upto 12 hours of battery life on minimum usage. Normal usage should at least dish out 7-8 hours easy.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> My old laptop has anti-glare matte display but I like the glossy one better.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Dell gives upto 12 hours of battery life on minimum usage. Normal usage should at least dish out 7-8 hours easy.



Are you sure about this. Since all I know that people around me having dell laptops says it is never more than 5 hours.  About which laptop to be precise are you talking about??   
And why the hell people do not fill the questionnaire.  It is for their help. A random query and the person is gone and the members lead into some weird discussion.


----------



## seamon (Feb 24, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Are you sure about this. Since all I know that people around me having dell laptops says it is never more than 5 hours.  About which laptop to be precise are you talking about??
> And why the hell people do not fill the questionnaire.  It is for their help. A random query and the person is gone and the members lead into some weird discussion.



Read it here.

Review Dell Inspiron 15-7537 Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

This thread turned into a Samsung vs Dell war.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> yep I was talking about powerplay. It allows gameplay and other things using the dedicated card when on battery.
> and about those benchmarks:-
> 
> IMPOSSIBRU!!
> ...



i can post proof u are underestimating the 7730m its the best ddr3 gpu overall
as for mass effect 3 on ultra i get 33fps stable
crisis on high is also very playable at 29+ fps (rare drops to 26-27)
as for gta 4 i can max it out and play on my 46" bravia too and still get 35+fps
i own the laptop i know better about its performance


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> i can post proof u are underestimating the 7730m its the best ddr3 gpu overall
> as for mass effect 3 on ultra i get 33fps stable
> crisis on high is also very playable at 29+ fps (rare drops to 26-27)
> as for gta 4 i can max it out and play on my 46" bravia too and still get 35+fps
> i own the laptop i know better about its performance



Those things are a little hard to believe. Crysis 3 high not on lowest resolution but on HD (1366x768). That's actual "high". I can't believe AMD Radeon 7730m can run it on high at HD resolution. Mass Effect 3 I believe. Dell Inspiron 15 that I suggested can max it out @60 FPS no sweat. GTA 4 is a poorly optimized game and depends on luck rather than on config so I can afford to believe you.

- - - Updated - - -

Crysis 3 not Crysis LOL.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> Those things are a little hard to believe. Crysis 3 high not on lowest resolution but on HD (1366x768). That's actual "high". I can't believe AMD Radeon 7730m can run it on high at HD resolution. Mass Effect 3 I believe. Dell Inspiron 15 that I suggested can max it out @60 FPS no sweat. GTA 4 is a poorly optimized game and depends on luck rather than on config so I can afford to believe you.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Crysis 3 not Crysis LOL.



ohh i assumed u meant crisis 1 not 3 , crisis 3 yes it can only get playable fps at medium


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> ohh i assumed u meant crisis 1 not 3 , crisis 3 yes it can only get playable fps at medium



I doubt in medium you'll get a good FPS result @ FHD.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> I doubt in medium you'll get a good FPS result @ FHD.




no mines a 1366x768 display i only play gta 4 and a few racing titles on my tv 
i play crisis and other fps games at 720p


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> no mines a 1366x768 display i only play gta 4 and a few racing titles on my tv
> i play crisis and other fps games at 720p



Company of Heroes 2 will probably be unplayable.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 25, 2014)

havent tried that


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> havent tried that



you need at least GT 650m to play that on low. :/


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> you need at least GT 650m to play that on low. :/


not really once again u underestimated the 7730m


----------



## seamon (Mar 27, 2014)

Company of Heroes 2 Benchmarked - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

24 fps is not playable imo.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> Company of Heroes 2 Benchmarked - NotebookCheck.net Reviews
> 
> 24 fps is not playable imo.


i OWN the laptop benchamarks arent reliable

my friend also has the 7730m and he says it works fine on his


----------



## seamon (Mar 27, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> i OWN the laptop benchamarks arent reliable
> 
> my friend also has the 7730m and he says it works fine on his



OK whatever I believe you. 
There is no point in continuing this argument and we long deviated from Topic anyway. OP is MIA and prolly has bought his laptop.
Peace.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> OK whatever I believe you.
> There is no point in continuing this argument and we long deviated from Topic anyway. OP is MIA and prolly has bought his laptop.
> Peace.


lol yeah


----------

